# Flounder eating



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you all prefer your flounder fileted or cooked whole? What'S the best way to eat them?


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thers no wrong way to eat fish!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i personally prefer them fileted and fried!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Filet and fry also or stuffed with crabmeat


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

i like mine baked the best. smaller ones i cook whole and larger flounder i filet.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I had a fresh, whole, fried to perfection last light!

I also dig broiled,stuffed with stone crab, oh man its good!!


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

Filet and marinate in milk , garlic , and lemon overnight, batter and fry mmmmmm good


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (5/9/2008)*Filet and fry also or stuffed with crabmeat


:withstupid


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Stuffed with crabcake and broiled. Oh by the way what time is dinner?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Whole or fileted don't matter to me -it's still flounder.  My fav is battered & fried, served with slaw, those little round taters, and hushpuppies... yum yum..


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

i like em mustard and bisquits mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. they sure beat potted meat and sodie crackers.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

No need to knock the deer hunting food. But no deer hunting meal is complete without beany-weanies.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

flounder is not any good any way you cook it. IM me when you get some and i will dispose of it for you.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Another way to stuff'em

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=130390


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Fried with hush puppies and cheese grits.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I love 'em every way I've tried 'em, but a fav. is fillets baked in foil w/butter, lemon, scallions, and parmesian cheese. YUM!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (5/12/2008)*I love 'em every way I've tried 'em, but a fav. is fillets baked in foil w/butter, lemon, scallions, and parmesian cheese. YUM!


Flounder parmesian is how I lured in my wife, awesome dish. But my favorite is filleted and fried.


----------

